# Smoking Salmon "Racks/Bodies"



## kkooch (Apr 17, 2016)

When I grew up my father use to get smoked salmon racks(the bodies/carcass after filleting).  You strip off very chewy pieces of the carcass.   He was talking about them the other day and thought I would try and make them for this 85th birthday next month.  Has anyone ever tried/done this have tips?  I searched briefly around the interweb without success.  Thanks Ken


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2016)

kkooch said:


> When I grew up my father use to get smoked salmon racks(the bodies/carcass after filleting).  You strip off very chewy pieces of the carcass.   He was talking about them the other day and thought I would try and make them for this 85th birthday next month.  Has anyone ever tried/done this have tips?  I searched briefly around the interweb without success.  Thanks Ken


Check out some of the Salmon Jerky recipes that may work

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd use a 4:1 brown sugar to kosher salt dry brine. Put a layer of brine in a container big enough for your fish to lay flat. Put carcass in. Cover with the brine repeat until all the carcasses are coated. Cure in fridge for 4-6 hours. Rinse off brine season fish with whatever you want. Allow to dry to form pellicle. Then smoke. I'd use a lower temp, 140-150. Time probably 2-4 hours. For wood is use alder or Apple.


----------



## kkooch (Apr 17, 2016)

Great idea,  Thanks!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 18, 2016)

Funny that just yesterday I was talking to one of our fishing buddies about smoking one of our upcoming Salmon bones after I filet it.   I really don't think it will turn out like jerky but would still be very yummy.  Some of the best meat up against them bones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Funny that just yesterday I was talking to one of our fishing buddies about smoking one of our upcoming Salmon bones after I filet it.   I really don't think it will turn out like jerky but would still be very yummy.  Some of the best meat up against them bones.


Hmmmm---The closer to the bone, the sweeter the meat????

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 18, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Funny that just yesterday I was talking to one of our fishing buddies about smoking one of our upcoming Salmon bones after I filet it.   I really don't think it will turn out like jerky but would still be very yummy.  Some of the best meat up against them bones.



With a really low and slow long smoke it really dries out and does become very jerky like in texture. The meat that's left is really thin (that is if you did a good job filleting) 

When I fish we had a guy who came down once a week with a five gallon bucket to collect the salmon carcasses. He didn't smoke it, but he did dry it. He also made soup. Was good stuff!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 18, 2016)

Case,

You sure 170-180?  That seems pretty warm for the amount of meat left on the bones, no?  I'd think start out at maybe 135 then 150 then 170 ?????


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 18, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> 
> You sure 170-180?  That seems pretty warm for the amount of meat left on the bones, no?  I'd think start out at maybe 135 then 150 then 170 ?????


Yes  Idon't know what my phone is thinking! 140°-150°, geez! Not even sure if I'f go higher.


----------

